# kempo seniors



## marlon (Jun 7, 2008)

Who do you consider to be the respected seniors in kempo.?..not kenpo the Ed Parker branch but kempo of the Chow related arts that are not from GM Parker (as the seniors of AK are well known). This may be touchy for some but i would like to know the consensus on who our seniors are.  There are many many excellent teachers out there but respected seniors of this art has a different nuance to it.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 7, 2008)

Ralph Castro
Sijo Emperaldo
GM Kuoha


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 7, 2008)

Ike Kaawa
Freddy Lara
Masaichi Oshiro
Brother Abe Kamahoahoa (d)
Bill Chun Sr.  (d)
Bill Chun Jr.
Sam Kuoha
Ralph Castro
Boss Castro
Rick Alemany
Carlos Navarro
Nick Cerio (d)
Adriano Emperado (formerly kenpo)


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 7, 2008)

Seiyu Oyata. He's not from chow lineage at all. I would consider him one of the best in all styles of Kempo arts.


----------



## Mark L (Jun 7, 2008)

Marlon,
I don't mean to derail your thread, but it doesn't really matter.  I've been with my current instructor for 10 years, we've both been practicing for quite a while, and there's still quite a few things he knows that I don't.  That makes him the most important senior to me.


----------



## Mr.NGMA (Jun 7, 2008)

I am going to say Soke Thomas Mitose.

He has done alot since his father's passing over 26 years ago.


----------



## marlon (Jun 15, 2008)

I would add Prof. Ingargiola, GM Villari's first 9th. degree, Master Fritz, and / or Mark Grupposo (sp?) , Prof.Kimo to the other names mentioned.  One could make an arguement easily for Joe Shuras  and Cal Carozzi in this category... and probably more...

Perhaps a concenus could be made with this list and MT could invite the agreed upon seniors to participate in a kempo / sk seniors corner.  Any thouhgts?

Respectfully,
Marlon
p.s. I left out GM Villari as there is a huge amount of controversy around him and skk and i think things would just deteriorate into something ugly and unproductive.


----------



## marlon (Jun 15, 2008)

Mark L said:


> Marlon,
> I don't mean to derail your thread, but it doesn't really matter. I've been with my current instructor for 10 years, we've both been practicing for quite a while, and there's still quite a few things he knows that I don't. That makes him the most important senior to me.


 

Not a problem Mark.  My instructor is waaay ahead of me and i have plenty to learn from him for many years to come.  However, MT, to my thinling, is a good place for discussion and to be able to have some of these other seniors respond and participate in some of the discussions would be great.  Not to be some sort of 'final authority' but to bring thier history, knowledge..and stories to us, would be a great addition to what we do hre, imho.

Marlon


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 15, 2008)

check this out   http://museum.hikari.us/books/index50.html if you go down you will fine something from Kimo


----------



## marlon (Jun 15, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> check this out http://museum.hikari.us/books/index50.html if you go down you will fine something from Kimo


 
thanks for the link.  the book was donated by Prof.Kimo...i was hoping for one written by him...

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 15, 2008)

marlon said:


> thanks for the link.  the book was donated by Prof.Kimo...i was hoping for one written by him...
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon



anytime, thats what us seniors are here for:asian:


----------



## kosho (Jun 18, 2008)

I would say there are many but To pick just 1 person that would be hard to do. So over all the 1 I would say would be.

Bruce Juchnik


----------



## youngbraveheart (Aug 31, 2012)

In my training, there are two blackbelts that are my seniors. Then comes my teacher, his father, and then Great Grandmaster Chow.


----------



## LawDog (Aug 31, 2012)

Respected.
If you are liked and / or are popular you will be respected and will be thus listed.
If you are disliked and / or are unpopular, no matter how good you are or were you will not usually make the list.
Just going by what I have read on various forums / books and have been told by others face to face.
There are a few good ones that I knew out here in New England that were not popular but were excellant martial arts fighters, Kenpo Joe knows of whom I am speaking, and they are seldem mentioned.
As for me I think the GM Pesare, Gm Cerio are the ones that deserve to be on the list. Third and forth generations after these 2 men have not been in the arts long enough to make this list. It is well known that I do not get along with one of those men but he still gets my respect and my vote to be listed.
Nothing personal towards anyone just my honest point of view.
Al C.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Aug 31, 2012)

youngbraveheart said:


> In my training, there are two blackbelts that are my seniors. Then comes my teacher, his father, and then Great Grandmaster Chow.



How short-sighted of me...I left out Professor Peladeau, Grandmaster Chun Sr's first blackbelt, who still shows up from time to time.


----------



## Milt G. (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello...
I think Thomas Young should be added to the list, as he was James Mitose's senior student.
He also inherited the "Official Self-Defense Club" in Hawaii, when James Mitose went to the mainland.

Of course, I know that almost everything (if not everything) in Kenpo is open for debate...  
Milt G.


----------

